# Need help on a shotgun!



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys just needing some help and opinions. Im looking to purchase my first shotgun. Ive shot guns before so im not brand new at shooting. Im not sure whether i should go with a 12 or 20 guage nor what brand. A good all around gun would be ideal but i plan on it mainly being a deer and turkey gun. So how do you get a good slug gun for deer and also a good pattering turkey gun? Im leaning towards an 870. But can i have a slug barrel and also a turkey barrel with full choke and switch them out when i want? Not really sure how that works. All thoughts and opinions would be great thanks!


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

remington offers a 870 12ga and 20ga. package deal that comes with a fully rifled slug barrel and a 26" barrel with screw in chokes. i would check with your local gun shops and see if they can order you a package deal in from remington. im sure other companies make the package deals to, so i would just see what you could order. a package will be a little bit more expensive due to havin two barrels they run about 550-600 dollars. one other thing you can do is buy a shell with a rifled slug, i shoot rifled slugs out of my normal barrel at coyotes and they seem to be somewhat accurate at under 50yds. although i would definately recomend getting a seperate slug barrel if it is going to be your primary gun for hunting deer due to the better accuracy. they also make rifled screw in choke tubes. like i said i would go talk to a good gun shop that is knowledgeable on slugs and slug guns and get their opinion on it. as far as the gun you can't beat an 870 they are undestructable. good luck


----------



## apollo13 (Jul 13, 2010)

a mossburg 835 ulti-mag is a good bet ,It willshoot shells 23/4, 3in and 31/2in comes with a slug barrel and many cammo designs


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd go with the 870 over the Moss. For the best overall gauge go with the 12ga. Discriminating upland huntes love the 20 (lighter guns & less kick), but more Canadian Geese will fly away and then die than you'll take home with a 20.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for the input guys im probably gonna get an 870. next question, can i get an 870 express super magnum turkey camo and just buy a good deer barrel for it and the barrels will switch right out? not sure how that works..are all the 870s interchangable or?


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm certain the different smooth-bore barrels are interchangeable, but I'm not 100% on if the slug barrel is. You would think so because otherwise they would have to buy another machine just to make the receivers for the slug guns, and therefore have another machine to make the smooth-bore barrels as compared to their other smoothbores. (Just saying that it'd be cheaper for them to make everything interchageable.)


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Let your fingers do the walking thru the yellow pages to find the price you want to pay.
Last spring I found you couldbuy a 870 combo shotgun pack for less than $400.00.

Here is a like to some you mentioned.
Model 870™ Express® Super Mag Turkey/Waterfowl
http://www.remington.com/product-catego ... px?panel=0

Model 870™ Express® Combos
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... ombos.aspx

Model 870™ Extra Barrels
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... rrels.aspx

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You can do it all with an 870 with one barrel. Mine is a 3" special purpose 870 with a smooth 20" Rem choke slug barrel w/ rifle sights. I've grouped this gun at the bench with different slugs and different chokes, and for reasons I can't explain it shoots best with Active 1 1/4 oz slugs and a rifled choke tube. Put an extended extra full turkey tube in and it becomes my turkey gun (even though I have an SP-10 in the safe). Take the plug and turkey tube out and put a Cobra spreader tube in and it becomes "the Butler", where it spends most of it's time by the bed with a full magazine waiting to greet any uninvited guests.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I appreciate all the help guys...Im def gonna go with an 870 just not sure which one. Probably gonna be the one i can find the best deal on! Then go from there on buying a turkey or deer barrel


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Last spring Dunhams sports had the 870 combos on sale for $349.00.

Like I said let your fingers do the walking by calling around.

 Al


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Blowefosho,

All the barrels on the 870's "are not interchangeable" for example, an Express barrel and an 870 light weight barrel are differen't. If you get an Express or a Wingmaster model make sure you ask before you purchase another barrel for you're shotgun. They made millions of 870's so you should have no problem finding a 12 gauge slug barrel.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

